# north wales dog friendly beaches / Black rock sands ?



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

hi all would luv to take the dogs and children to the beach tomorrow,live in shropshire so was thinking of barmouth or somewhere like that ,but cant find anywhere that has a dog friendly beach,


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Dog Friendly Britain: Dog Friendly Dog Friendly Beaches

a lot of beaches are ok with dog owners taking their dogs on , just make sure you carry poo bags ... I hate owners who let their dogs poo and just leave it 'cos the sea will wash it away' ... kids use those beaches too 
and if theres a lead policy ... using a longline gives your dog a bit more freedom and you stay within their rules


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks,im with you on the dog poo thing,always clean up wherever we are,thanks again


----------



## apexblue (Nov 1, 2009)

All along the North Wales coast are dog friendly. Some beaches you may have to stay in one area i.e. Abersoch or Newborough on Anglesey during May-Sept.

The beach near us on Conwy Marina is open to dogs all year.

North Wales Holiday Lets
doggie friendly holiday cottages with free Wi-Fi


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

abersochs lovely! we usd to have a caravan theer...

the 'main beach' cardigan bay isist? thats lovely...near a horse treking and golf course 

have fun i want to take my girle the beach but were a good hour from any beaches and they only walk about 20 mins and they aare tired.... seems pretty pointless lol


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

black rock sands is the perfect beach for dogs.... nothing else there mind... just sand, sand and sand oh and a bit of sea if you can find it! Never been there when the tide has been in!


C X


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

We used to go to abersoch when I was a youngster on hols and our 2 dogs were made to feel very welcome and it is a lovely little place. 
I want to go back sometime but it's a bit of a trek from edinburgh hehe


----------

